# It Lives



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well it turned out to be another great weekend. I think I may have mentioned in some of my past post about a Case 900B that I bought about 3 years ago with a stuck engine.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/tractor%20pull/100-0017_IMG.jpg>
I'm sure if you don't recall the tractor the bug hammer may hammer your meomory   .
or maybe I had posted this picture before of my 3 900's

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/tractor%20pull/100-0071_IMG.jpg>
left to right 1958, 1957, and the 1959. This was great as I know had one of each year. I think the only way it could get any better was if I could get all three of them running. Ever time I went by the 59 I would pry on the flywheel hoping the engine would come loose. Each time nothing   . Well time went by and I needed to get the 58 running, I was having a little problem with the injector pump and thought I would switch pumps. Now I'm not one to rob Peter to pay Paul. I told the 59 it had one more chance to come loose before I started pulling parts off( yes I do talk to my tractors) and I went and gave it one last pry on the flywheel. Well whan I did I thought I heard a screech, tried it again and nothing, then I tried it again the other direction and screeeech it moved. That was last spring, it finally come loose. There was still hope. Needless to say I never pulled the pump. I however did figure out what was wrong with the 58 and managed to get it running. Two down and one to go.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/tractor%20pull/100-0023_IMG.jpg>

This spring I worked on the 59 trying to get it to turn completly over. It turned out that I had to much liquid in the cylinders and it created a hydraulic lock on top of the cylinders. After a day of pulling the power cell plugs we were able to turn the engine over with the decompression on. Well this weekend I decided it was time to add oil and change the filter. I wanted to crank the engine over enought to get some new oil lubricating the engine componets before trying to start it. 

My brother showed up so I had to show him my new tractor, please look quickly.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/tractor%20pull/100-0040_IMG.jpg>
Yeah I know it's not a Case. Thats why it's parked in the back row so my Case tractors don't know it's mine   . I had a week moment lol. Anyways my brother and I decide to see if the old 900 would crank over. We used jumper cables to crank the engine over. It would spin the engine over fine with the decompression on but it wouldn't spin it over with the compression on. After about an hour we got it to smoke a little, just didn't have enough juice. Since it was dry and windy we didn't want anysparks from the exhaust so we didn't want to pull it. Well we finally give up on it. It wasn't going to run that day.  

This Sunday, 9-19-2003 I went back out to work on the Case D LP that was on my list of projects to do. It turned out I didn't have the correct fittings to hook up a different tank. Since the D was parked next to the parts LA I decided to pull the grill off and put it on the running LA. Now that job was done. Since the running LA was by the 900 I just had this urge to try to get it to run.

I went to the shed to get a good battery, hooked the wire back up on the starter, found some good battery cables and got that all hooked up. Now I thought, all I have to do is hit the starter. I got into the cab and $%^&*(). I didn't have a key, awww no problem, take the key out of my 58 900, $%^&*(. They changed the ignition switch in 1959. Like I said once before "nice thing about having lots of tractors was that you have lots of parts, in this case it was keys. My 1959 Case 700 took the same key WWHEEWW!. 

Now the time has come, decompression switch up, ignition, fire, we are off. Pulled the decompression lever down and it started smoking and smoking . Time to let the starter cool. Started cranking again, it smoked, now getting blacker, it wanted to run. waited a bit more, it seemed to be turning over easier. It wanted to fire, you could feel it begging to start, faster and faster and then 2cylinders, four cylinders, then it was running. Rough but running, pertty soon another cylinder and then the other one, It was running. It had come back to life. I can not express the feelings I had to be able to hear ot running. I shut it off. then tried it again, more smoke then it took off again. Yah hooo. I don't know for sure, but I think it had been ocer 10 years since the tractor last ran. Coolant was low so I never run it but a minute or two. Want to check the oil for antifreeze and get it warmed up and change the oil again. We had poured lots of stuff down the cylinders.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/tractor%20pull/100-0017a_IMG.jpg>

Won't be seeing the yellow tarp much longer. Plan on getting a new exhaust elbow for the manifold. That was why the engine was stuck.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/tractor%20pull/100-0016a_IMG.jpg>

Looks like another running tractor to the list. If anyones interested I do have all 3 900's and the LA for sale on ytmag.com . I have located another Case tractor I would like to have and need the cash 
     
caseman-d


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Great story about a great tractor! 

Keep it up, take that run of luck for what it's worth, it will not hold out forever.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Cool Caseman! Too bad you are selling them now that they are running!:money:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats great you got it running.:thumbsup: caseman hope you get some good money for them.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Cool Caseman! Too bad you are selling them now that they are running!:money: *


Hate to sell them to, maybe I can sell the 660 and a few IH's and keep my collection of 900's. I must have them priced to high as I haven't even had a nibble on them. Well their loss and my gain. Maybe I'll get to pull the 59 with the cab. Get the swamp cooler going and I could be pulling in comfort      
caseman-d


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

How was the summer this year? Do you really need the A/C or are you just doing it for the fun!!!! 

We were below normal for temps this year so being out in the sun was not too bad!

As long as you have the property to keep them and the budget supports your tractor habit then good on ya! As long as the better half agrees as well, that is very important!

How much does stuff break when you pull with the tractors? If I remember right you aren't farming with them?????


:tractorsm


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *How was the summer this year? Do you really need the A/C or are you just doing it for the fun!!!!
> 
> We were below normal for temps this year so being out in the sun was not too bad!
> ...


Stewart,
Seemed like summer never got here. It was one of the coolest, windiest, and driest summers I can remember. It was strange as one guy would be getting lots of rain and a mile down the road no one got a drop. The ac thing would be just for fun, not many old cases have AC.

I myself never had any serious break downs while pulling, Coarse I try to keep air in my tires, idle down once I start to spin. I fun stock rpm so I'm not over rapping engne. I know some have had to rebuild draw bars, replace push rods. Must tractors get fired up and idle for 15 minutes, makes a 60 ?? second run down the track 225ft so acyully they get little use compared to spending all day in the field. Lot of tractor pullers have there tractors fixed better than farm joe. Lot depends on the operator.
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

caseman,
Does the AC compressor run off the battery, or does it run off the engine belt with refrigerant lines to the blower on the cab?

Mark


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

good job on getting another one running caseman nice to see your adding some color to your collection. at that rate you'll end up with a yard looking like mine.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I remember a couple of the summers I was up there and it was the same thing not too warm at all. the next year was a scorcher! Where do you do the tractor pulling? We used to go to the fair and of course the german tent!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

VERY interesting and enjoyable article Caseman! :thumbsup: How much are you asking for the tractors? By the way, what is that big green thing standing next to your tractor in the first photo?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The "big green thing" has my curiosity going too! Looks like something left behind from another planet


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *caseman,
> Does the AC compressor run off the battery, or does it run off the engine belt with refrigerant lines to the blower on the cab?
> 
> Mark *


Mark, 
I guess a missatated the AC part, It has a swamp cooler on it , so some that was all that was available back then. I've never used one, but I believe the way they work is it pumps water up to the cooler on top of the cab and blows the cool air from the water on to you, Some tell me it's also a good way to get a bath. With a swamp cooler you have no AC compressor or refrigerant lines to mess with. Sorry for the confusion.
caseman-d
if you will notice the holder on the side of the cab that is where you set your water supply, it then is pumped up to the cooler.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *good job on getting another one running caseman nice to see your adding some color to your collection. at that rate you'll end up with a yard looking like mine. *


Bear,
Howdy stranger, hows things up in the north country? Still dry here, heading north in the moring, but not that far, I'm still banned from Canada, LOL, been seeing some nice tractors in your area   . I used to think getting them all running was the hard part, I think it's harder trying to keep them all running. Thanks for the post and say hi to mom for me
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *The "big green thing" has my curiosity going too! Looks like something left behind from another planet  *


Joe and Chief,
If you will check out the post Hammer and Engine at the Tractor Barn sight I have more photos and what information I know of that green thing.
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

caseman,
Thanks, I had not heard the term swamp cooler before. Sounds like it operates like an evaporative pad air-conditioner. They are not real common around here since we usually have high humidity along with hot weather. My understanding is the dryer the outside air, the cooler the air coming out as it is able to absorb more water as it passes through the unit. I think they average 10 to 15 degree temperature drop from the outside air under ideal conditions. The draw back is they add humidity to the air in the process where as a refrigeration unit removes it.

Mark


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the full pics of the hammer. Once I could see the whole thing, I realized what it was, but just seeing the top of it behind your tractor, and at the angle you hadit, it looked like it was gonna ask me to take it to my leader.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well here is a update on the 900B. I got the exhaust elboe on tday and got to run the tractor. I mixed up some anti-freeze up 50/50 incase it started. Well it started again, was a little tough getting it to start this time (was little on the cold sides at night) but after awhile it fired up. Talk about smoke    . Surprised no one called the fire department. It took a little while before it it on all 6 but finally started hitting on all 6. After about a 1/2 hour it started to clear up, less smoke , less unburned fuel. I decided it was time for a test drive. Now this tractor hasn't been driven under its own power for at least 10 years. The hand clutch seems to be positioned a little different than my others so once I figured out the clutch was already engaged I and disengaged it I was able to put it in gear. Here it goes, 1st gear and were off. Not bad, engine picked up as I engage it, now 2nd, sounds good, engine still purring good, time for 3rd, oil pressure still good, temp gauge moving up, things looking good. Now it's time for 4th, it moves right along in 4th, still to forward gears to go. Power steering not working the best. well back to starting place, checked coolant level, checked for leaks, engine sounding better. Took it back out in 4th gear and rode the breaks to make it work a little, it would blow some black smoke and keep apulling. I tried reverse and it worked good. Lets see what it will do in 6th, it started out good in road gear, I run it down the road aways, kinda had a bounce to it, tires must of been flat from sitting. 

Wished I would of had my camera with me to get a picture of my first test drive, to see the tractor move for the fist time in many years and my first time to drive it. I had a grin like a kid in a candy store, was a great feeling. Makes me feel good to know I have a complete set of running 900,s     . Was a great weekend after all.
caseman-d

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/For%20Sale/100-0016_IMG.jpg>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Always nice to wake up a sleeping giant isn't it?   One thing I love about old stuff.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe it was bouncing because it was happy to be running again. :winky: 

Good job caseman!:thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

was this one of the tractors you had in the recent auction? It would get lots of attention with that cab and "air conditioner"!


Looks great!:thumbsup: 

Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Andy,
I had it listed on ytmag on the photo ads and I believe I may have it posted in the classified ads on this site also. I don't know what I'm going to do now with all three 900's running.
caseman-d


----------

